# Anybody ever use this brand?



## eXpatRioteX (Jan 26, 2007)

Anyone with firsthand experience?

http://www.products-limited.com/

I found some of their ads on craigslist, priced pretty low. Probably too low. Looks like they have stores or warehouse in a few cities on the east coast. 

My goto distributor has been raising prices and dropping brands/lines i liked and i'm trying to stay competitive.


----------



## Floor Surgeon (Dec 3, 2010)

I don't know about the distributor or the Sterling line, but Kentwood by Metropolitan is a quality brand. It seems like most of what the site has in pre-finished, engeneered, and laminate is from Kentwood's Sterling line. I have used Kentwood Originals and Elements lines. I also have experience with the Kentwood Evoke laminate and think it is as good as it gets. The Sterling line could be mill run (run of the mill) stuff, though. Make sure you get the length structure and wear layer specs where applicable.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

eXpatRioteX said:


> Anyone with firsthand experience?
> 
> http://www.products-limited.com/
> 
> ...


It may be any long-time player with a new name, or totally new player, it does not show any address or even area code (877 number). But it looks like an Atlanta based co. Warranty page is only for Laminate flooring. Prices are higher than my regular Miami based importer.
The picture for Brazilian Cherry installed with a lot of H-pattern! pretty floor but poor installation!








Hard to tell


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Holy crap that's hideous! Laziness pure and simple.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

give me a H for HILLARIOUS..............what does that spell BUCKLE:w00t::chinese:


----------

